
The Eccentric and Ingenious Father of the Atomic Bomb, J. Robert Oppenheimer - jorgenveisdal
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/the-ingenious-eccentric-father-of-the-atomic-bomb-ba012f620454
======
zunzun
Oppenheimer invented the neutron ray gun.

